
Ask HN: Virtual Meetings for 20 Children - arichard123
Hi HN.<p>I&#x27;m a scout leader in the UK and we&#x27;re running weekly zoom sessions for our scouts to keep them in touch with each other and the feedback from parents has been very positive. We need some ideas now though, and I turn to you all for help.<p>I need interesting activities for children aged 10-14 that are web-based, can be done in about 30 minutes, are easy to set up, and in some kind of private space just for us. A good example might be https:&#x2F;&#x2F;skribbl.io&#x2F; which has private rooms and runs a game.<p>It needs to be simple for the kids to sign up without adult help, if at all possible. It needs be a safe space. It doesn&#x27;t need to be free, but the scout group would have to centrally pay for everyone.<p>Also, it needs to be something we can&#x27;t just do by sharing a screen on zoom and talking, like quizzes, as we have that covered.<p>Basically, the younger kids don&#x27;t know how to do idle chat, but once they have a thing to talk about then the social interactions start getting meaningful.
======
hauxir
check out kosmi.io - it has poker, card tables, snes/nes, quake and more!

~~~
arichard123
Thanks

